# Anyone have issues with (female) dog urine killing grass?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

At the moment, the lawn/grass here is terrible - its a hodge-podge of I don't even know how many different varieties, along with more than my fair share of weeds!!

When the right time of year comes for planting (in a couple of months) I hope to completely re-do the entire yard. I'm lucky we don't have a huge space, otherwise this could get quite expensive!! lol

For as long as I can remember, Dakota's urine has killed off the grass. I read that I should try to hose off the area as soon as she goes - which is great, but really, its not always practical, especially in winter in the middle of the night!, not to mention summer, water on a lawn in the heat of the day will only kill the grass too!! - and if I'm 100% honest, I'm really not going to go out there each time Dakota tinkles and make a run for the hose!

I just did a quick 10 minute The Google search, and learned about the high amount of nitrogen found in dog urine - I found this out here:

WikiAnswers - How do you get dog urine stains out of your grass lawn

It says at the end of the article that 



> I know this might sound strange, but i have dogs, and this works for me.......... If you give your dog a dolup of tomato ketchup in there dinner it lowers the acidity levels in there urine....... NO more patches


I can kind of understand that - but I really don't like the idea of adding something to their diet, just because I want a nice lawn!! lol

A new lawn is going to be a significant investment for me to make, but I just know that there is a very high chance it will be slowly killed off by piddle :crying:

I do have an area at the side of the house that I guess I could make the 'piddle area' .. but again, its not really practical, and in the long term, if it were the exclusive piddle area, there would eventually be no grass left!!! lol

I think I will speak to our holistic vet about this, and see if he has a 'wonder' cure for my lawn - but in the mean time, does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I just found this as well .... quite informative.

With everything I read, I take it all with 'a dose of common sense', but I still found this quite interesting. Its a long read, but has some quality info (IMO)

DOG-ON-IT LAWN PROBLEMS


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You go Jac! I'm impressed at how you are determined to have a beautiful lawn. Way back when (before I moved here permanently) my bichon, Lacie, would create patches of dead grass in my yard too.

Thank goodness we have no lawn here, our yard is just landscaping stones - no maintenance required. :thumbsup:

Good luck with your newest challenge this coming spring!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We have the same problem, so if you find any solution...
let me know. Sorry I couldn't be of any help!

Debbie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you can buy stones you leave in your dogs water dish and cover with water ,not sure how these 
work ? but they will keep your lawn green .. they are called dog rocks.
www.dogrocks.co.uk


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We have little circles of dead grass here too. :w00t: I have a very small area of grass in the back because of our pool so you'd think it would look terrible but they seem to just go away and more come :blink: I'm so glad you started this thread and I'm interested to see if there's answers to this. I'm going to go back and read the articles you've included and if you check with your vet please let us know what you find out.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Well *evil grin* my first suggestion is to have your dog piddle on your nutjob neighbor's lawn/car/face...









My more zen suggestion is to steer clear of lawn altogether and try to find a pretty alternative ground cover that is resistent to dog urine (a quick google shows something called 'creeping jenny' is resistent as is 'dutch white clover'). Or a non dog toxic mulch (do not get cocoa).


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just another reason why I love having a male dog. He can pee on my lawn all he wants and we never have to worry about dead spots


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Just another reason why I love having a male dog. He can pee on my lawn all he wants and we never have to worry about dead spots


I don't know what I'm doing wrong, then, because my male dog
is killing my grass. :huh::blink:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any product you give to your dog that claims to stop the grass-killing changes your dog's urine pH. This can lead to bladder stones and other problems, so be careful. The best, safest solutions are:
1. Rinse the area (preferably with saved rain water to be environmentally friendly)
2. Teach your dog to potty in a certain area of the yard
3. Make a small dog run for your dog to potty in


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong, then, because my male dog
> is killing my grass. :huh::blink:


Nuttin... perfectly normal. The reason female dogs normally get the 'blame' for this is because of the way they pee (straight down concentrating it all in pretty much one spot)... 

I agree with JMM's post about not giving a dog anything to take internally to help prevent brown spots... another solution is best


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Jacqui have you tried Dog Rocks (Pookinuk :: Buy - Dog Rocks (Treats) Dog Rocks  - Dog Rocks are a 100% Natural Australian product that will save your lawn from those nasty yellow burnt patches that your Dogs urine can cause ), Melbourne, Australia). You put them on the lawn to help avoid this problem. 

I've never used them (I don't have a lawn) but I remember seeing the ads in a magazine and thought they might be worth a try? 

Kylie


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't be of any help, as neither London nor Preston leave dead spots on the lawn from their urine....weird.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> Well *evil grin* my first suggestion is to have your dog piddle on your nutjob neighbor's lawn/car/face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

